# Mogadore Route 43 ramp



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

An electrical line and pole fell down right across the boat launch ramp making it inaccessible. Not sure when this occurred but it was all taped off today, so I thought I would pass this along and save someone the trip.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

pymybob said:


> An electrical line and pole fell down right across the boat launch ramp making it inaccessible. Not sure when this occurred but it was all taped off today, so I thought I would pass this along and save someone the trip.


Thanks for taking the time to let everyone know.


----------



## dogboy (Jan 21, 2008)

I think the dobass opener is today at Mogadore.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Oh man! If they all had to go to Lans!?


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

That’d been a mess!


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Does anyone know if it's cleaned up? We got a club event going out this Sunday


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Not sure. If I happen to drive past there this week, I’ll post...


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

I called my permit contact with ODNR


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Saw on Instagram that the dobassers left out of Lansinger. Looked like they did a bunch of cleanup of downed trees.


----------



## Fishaholic1014 (Apr 9, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Ramp is still inaccessible...


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

What the heck happened? Did someone back into a telephone pole trying to launch their boat?


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

If I were to guess, I think Mother Nature blew it down...


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

Anyone got an ETA on a clean up crew?


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Haven’t heard anything. If I do, I’ll post. Hoping it’s soon. I need to get out. That new ramp can’t get done soon enough!


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

pymybob said:


> Haven’t heard anything. If I do, I’ll post. Hoping it’s soon. I need to get out. That new ramp can’t get done soon enough!


The City of Akron is responsible, I'm sure they are in no hurry.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

I talked to DOW at District 3 HQ today. They have been calling the city of Akron daily since Monday to get this fixed. The fire department shut off the electricity and caution taped it. Because it is an electric pole the electric company has to get the power line back up and cut the pole up and replace it. They are very busy restoring electricity to many across the area that are out due to the high winds last week. Who knows when it will get attention.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Buzzking said:


> I talked to DOW at District 3 HQ today. They have been calling the city of Akron daily since Monday to get this fixed. The fire department shut off the electricity and caution taped it. Because it is an electric pole the electric company has to get the power line back up and cut the pole up and replace it. They are very busy restoring electricity to many across the area that are out due to the high winds last week. Who knows when it will get attention.


Thanks for the up-date buzz-king


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

Where and when is the new ramp. I live 50 miles from the lake but enjoy coming to Mogadore at least once a year. Very quiet and peaceful vs the MWCD lakes.


----------



## avidhunter11 (Feb 12, 2013)

EDE said:


> Where and when is the new ramp. I live 50 miles from the lake but enjoy coming to Mogadore at least once a year. Very quiet and peaceful vs the MWCD lakes.


Its not in yet and according the guys at District 3 it will not be in until about Labor Day. They have to build it by hand is what they said and its going to take some time. The gentleman did tell me the day that ramp goes in the city of Akron is closing Lansinger. They said they are sick of the drugs and trash and people rutting up the road, they can't wait to close it.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

That will b nice if it still comes through, the beach area is more open but like I’ve said before what’s to stop that area from ending up like lansinger ramp area, very little patrols and the boys will just move over to the new place. Hope not . Maybe the DNR will show up more.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

City of Akron downtown 'bean-counters" & "honcho's" decided Watershed Rangers were no longer needed to protect such lands & waterways... Great Minds!!


----------



## Bobofish (Apr 14, 2004)

Ramp is now open! Just in time for the weekend.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Thanks for the update Bobofish! 

Went out this morning and Lansinger was a mess. Parking was so packed, guys were leaving to go elsewhere. 

There were only 3 trailers at route 43...


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

been sick for awhile, lake erie is a mess, and finely got my old truck ready to head down the Oregon TRAIL. look out crappie .


----------



## Tommy84 (Aug 15, 2017)

Can you have a motor on your boat just not in the water on mogadore? Like nimisila?


----------



## Tommy84 (Aug 15, 2017)

Obviously gas motor


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Not sure about having a gas motor, years ago, it was, no motor, and no fuel tanks of any type.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

JamesF said:


> Not sure about having a gas motor, years ago, it was, no motor, and no fuel tanks of any type.


Gas motors are allowed on your boat at mogadore and La due, but take out a portable gas can if you use that type, built in gas tanks are ok.


----------



## Tommy84 (Aug 15, 2017)

Cool. Thanks that’s what I thought I heard before just didn’t want to break any rules. Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I sure hope when the new ramp opens,they close Lansinger rd. At the intersection. I've had about enough of the lowlifes not just trashing the place, but rudely hogging the ramp and courtesy dock. I'm sure they'll just move to the new ramp! I understand the lack of officers to patrol the lakes, people are camping on some of the islands,and cooking their fish, of course no one is there to stop them. I walked the shoreline and found a couple of needles, and a broken small glass pipe. Anybody willing to disregard the regulations,are more than likely to commit a crime,and we are the ones to more than likely be the victims of such . I've also had the misfortune of having a group of people try to deny us the ability to to load our boat, They just stood and fished in the middle of the ramp. When I called the Sheriff's office, they realized what I was doing they packed up to leave, the Sheriff showed up and stopped them at the top of the hill. I didn't stop, I felt no need to get involved with this bunch. My brother said he thought he saw a gun. We backed way off, and turned out the lights. This was about midnight, the mosquitoes were driving us off the lake. We loaded up when we saw the flashing Sheriff's lights.


----------

